# Sunken in belly, head, and loss of color



## Pooley (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi I'm very discourage right now I currently keep African peacock, Haps, in multiple tanks. In each tank there's multiple fish that have been pull and place in a hospital tank. The fish do not die quickly, they usually last another two months or so. The symptoms are lost or fading color, sinking in belly And at later stages just before death (some) get a sinking in head and a boney affect. My water conditions are monitored very well though my tap water out has a high nitrate level. I've been told that the high nitrate cannot be my problem. Im new here but ill post the pic of my water test as soon as i figure out how to post a pic. I do weekly 25% water change and every third week I go to 50%. The two main problem tanks have been set up (1 a 240g less then a month), (2 a 92g about 2 monthes) I condition the water with prime and AmQuel plus and I also use aquarium salt, one tablespoon per 10 gallon. My temperature on all tanks ranges between 80 and 82 degrees. I used to feed multiple types and brand of food, now since I been having problem I strictly feed only Thera +A food. I have treated with Clout, Jungle Internal parasite guard, Metronidazole, Praziquantel and Maracyn-two. None of the medication I use help at all. What do you recommend? I will post pics of the fish too. To be clear some fish were tranfured from tank to tank before I knew I had a problem.


----------



## Pooley (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It looks like your fish are a little beat up. What are the dimensions of the tank(s) and who is in each?

Sounds like they are starving, maybe due to a parasite. But in that case, I would have thought the metronidazole and/or clout would have worked. Did you do the double dosages of met?

What are the test results on the left? pH high range and pH low range?


----------



## Pooley (Jul 12, 2012)

The fish all look fine there fins are all fine they where in a 240 8'x2'x2', and a 92g corner tank and now they are in a 29 standard. All peacocks and Haps in both tanks. I've read that the metro is safe up to 5x the dosage so I've been layin it on the sick ones at this point I don't care about the sick ones I just wanna save the rest


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

They went from a combined 332g down to 29g?


----------



## wkaupke (Jun 6, 2012)

i have the same problem i am about to give up....i just made this tank like 2-3 months ago and i just had 4 fish die out of nowhere and i feel there are more that will die...i had a 55 gallon with 7 moori 2 yellow lab and 1 frontosa they are all about 2 inch...i noticed some white stringy poo but were eating and acting regular maybe a month ago and after reading now i think they had bloat or clout??? i have no idea but i am gonna give up...and last phase before they die they stop eating and starting gasping and stay near top of water than they just die and look boney and sunk in??? what the **** do i do i am so done??? all my levels are almost identical to yours and situation is as well...what am i doing wrong??? am i only suppose to feed them sinking food??? is it bad for them to come to top to eat??? is that what killed them??? can i kill them by adding chichlid salt???


----------

